# Overseas workers in Australia urged to check their rights



## Editor

The Fair Work Ombudsman in Australia is urging overseas workers to make sure that they know their rights if they are new to working in the country. It points out that Australia's workplace laws apply to most people working in the country, including migrants, international students and visa holders. In its latest information bulletin it [...]

Click to read the full news article: Overseas workers in Australia urged to check their rights...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## forditec

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TAMZID

Good and thanks for the information.

Br
Tamzid


----------



## ro zee

Thank you for the information, and this is something everybody should know,who is working in Australia.


----------

